# DLINK-615 ROUTER BEST CONFIGURATION SETTINGS?



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

i have a dlink-615 router and im wondering if i can configure it the best way possible to work best with wireless devices, like my laptop.there are 4computers running on my network and i want to get the best result possibly for my connection.

can i change settings in the routers configuration page so 1 computer can have 90% of the signal or bandwidth of the connection.

i want to decrease the other 3family members connectivity to my router, like limit their use of the network or signal/speed/bandwidth strength??

is it possibly?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

I do not think there is an option for the 615 model. You can prioritize certain things with the QoS engine if it's supported but it will not work as you want.

Here's a link D-Link - TechSupport FAQ

In order to do that you would need a third-party firmware, this is usually accomplish with www.dd-wrt.com | Unleash Your Router 

DD-WRT adds features that are otherwise unavailable to home user. These features include many things that are included with business grade routers (much more advanced features).


----------

